# How to vary the FSB of Asus A8V-MX series Mother Board



## C Nagaraj (Oct 8, 2006)

1.	My mother board, A8V-MX series indicates that I can set the FSB from 200 to 300.  Now it is set at 200.  I would like to increase it to 300.  Kindly let me know how to achieve it.

2.	As I would like to use it for  graphics and video editing, I need a faster mother board.  Kindly suggest me a suitable mother board if this is not sufficient.  I don't want to spend much on it as I am a retired person of 63 and I am using the PC for hobby.

	My PC specifications:

1.	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+  1.8 GHz

2.	Mother board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. A8V-MX Rev 1.xx 
                                       Soc - 939 
			Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
			BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 0210 09/05/2005
	via K8M800 Chipset Support CD Rev.151.01

3.	Ram:  256 MB	(64 MB Shared for display)

4.	DVD Writer: LITE-ON DVDRW SHM-165P6S

5.	PCTV 50i TV Tuner Card (HW)

6.	O S: Windows XP - SP2

7.	Hard Disk: Segate 40 GB

8.	Softwares: MS Office 2003, Quick Heal Antivirous, PhotoShop 7, Corel Draw 11, Adobe Premier 2, Flash MX, VirtualDub, Pinnacle Media Cemter, VB 6, etc.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 8, 2006)

hey increasing ur fsb may be dangerous 4 ur processor, 1st note that wats ur cpu's max clock spped supported & den adjust ur fsb accordingly but dont increase fsb with no change in cpu's clock speed..... better consult ur dealer...
& increasing ur mobo's fsb wont increase ur pc's performance much.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 9, 2006)

If u are going for a new mobo, go for ASUS A8N VM CSM . If its hard to get then go for ASUS A8N VM. They have nforce4 chipset nd is roch solid while overclocking. they costs 4.3k nd 4k resp.
If can afford a seperate graphics card , then go for ASUS A8NE mobo. Its hell of the best non SLI board thats available nd is much expandible nd is more stable than VM as it has nforce4 ultra chipset. It costs 5.5k

-------------------------------------------
overclocking
First set your memory clocks to some 333mhz if u are not using good mem nd uses somethin like hynix, zion, dynet etc.
then increase the cpu clock freq keeping the multiplier at max[9x for 3000+]
after some 20 mhz run some heavy apps like games for 10 min to check everythin is stable.
Also note the cpu temp. It shouls not exceed 60c. If it exceeds 60 then u need some other means of cooling.


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 9, 2006)

It would be a lot better if you just upgrade the system memory first. Probably another stick of 512MB. 256MB RAM with 64MB shared is not even sufficient for basic Windows XP operation, forget Video and Image editing. Getting a basic entry level graphics card should help ease some load. Changing the motherboard is a very messy option and will leave you with a bare mobo lying in the cupboard for eternity.


----------

